# *Update* Canon Rumors & Facebook



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/01/canon-rumors-facebook/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/01/canon-rumors-facebook/"></a></div>
<p><strong>*Update*</strong>

The fine folks at Facebook don’t seem to respond to emails in regards to killed accounts in a timely matter. Perhaps they killed a whole host of accounts. I know Nikon Rumors Guy lost his accounts too.</p>
<p>I’ve started a new fan page. You can click the link at the top to “Like it” or the link below. It shouldn’t take long to repopulate it.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.facebook.com/pages/Canon-Rumors/161708613875756">Like the Canon Rumors Page</a> </strong></p>
<p><strong>It finally happened</strong>

I heard the rumors it was coming, and alas it came. The “Canon Rumors Guy” facebook account has been disabled since that moniker is not that of a real person.</p>
<p>So what now?</p>
<p>I hate Facebook (you are free to love it, I am not judging), I do not have a personal account, nor do I ever want one again. It appears I cannot have a fan page without having a facebook account. It was great of them to officially warn me so I could have a contigency plan.</p>
<p>Stay tuned, I’ll figure something out.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## jc88 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Rumors & Facebook*

You can't just host it off a friend's (or a member's/ moderator's) facebook?

Get someone reliable (aka a shut in) and send them updates. Done.


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Rumors & Facebook*

@CR guy

I am fully with you on that "I hate facebook" part. 
In think we don't need any "members only" overlay of the internet (as this seems to be the wet dream of Facebook) where people are more or less forced to make their private lives public to participate, making it a privacy nightmare. 
Damn, I would really like to know how big the economic damage is due to people wasting time (which too often is probably payed work time...) with "social networking". 
Yes, it _is _nice to know what your buddies from school or university are doing and how to contact them (and how you yourself are holding up in comparison... ), that's why I joined a more "business-oriented" social network with clear and safe data privacy settings, giving me fine-tuned control over who can see what.
But doing "social networking" for the sake of doing "social networking" is yet another way to waste your limited life time. As if we didn't already have enough stuff to waste that on: TV, playing computer/console games, surfing the web, posting in geek forums like this .
Am I old-fashioned? Perhaps. And no, I am not an annoyed pensioner that can't keep up with the 21st century, I just don't get people's stupidity when it comes to the awareness for data privacy (the time-wasting part I was bitching about is everyone's own decision in the end, as long as it doesn't affect others).

So to sum it up: People looking for rumors about Canon stuff and decide to search only via Facebook deserve not finding the information they need. (and might even leave their FB view of the world, gosh!). 
Yes, this might cost you a few page impressions (and therefore less add revenue) on this page. 
It would be interesting to know how many people find you site via FB (and would not have found it other wise).


----------



## edf (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Rumors & Facebook*

Just make a personal account with a fake name and fake pic. Lots of people are starting to do that!


----------



## marcel (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Rumors & Facebook*

Facebook is EVIL and no one with any brains should put real data in it so it can be datamined and used for marketing or even worse.

Just put fake information in the account so that the dummies on Facebook can find your site because they don't seems to know any more how to use the more common tools on the internet to find something.

Marcel


----------



## Stuart (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Rumors & Facebook*

Weird - my company (and lots of our peers) has a "group" 

_Category: Business - Companies
Description: A home for staff and ex-staff .. a place to keep in touch and discuss events etc._

I'll ask marketing if we are about to be kicked off, or if group is the way to go for you?

There is a visible link to an admin account, and that's of a real person - maybe you'll need that though.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Rumors & Facebook*

It seems you logout of face boot then create a page via something like

http://www.facebook.com/pages/create.php?campaign_id=372931622610&placement=pghm&extra_1=0

choose official page 
Brand, product or organisation:
tick to say you the official rep, and create the page.

in this way your mot masquarading as another person and violating their T's & C's.


----------



## erikandersen (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon Rumors & Facebook*

Facebook, for all it's supposed "evils" (derived from free users willingly and happily sharing personal information), is not just about lazy people who are too simpleminded to use google. It's about sharing your excitement about and interest in people, events and, yes, websites such as canonrumors.com. Canon Rumors seems to be attempting to derive revenue from ads - I've seen a Netflix and a NexTag ad while typing this reply. More site traffic = more revenue. Hmm... now if we could just get more site traffic.

In just one example, if I was able to "like" the Canon Rumors fan page, my liking of said page would be published on my facebook page for all to see. Then other "lazy people" who might also want to find out more about, oh say netflix, would go to the facebook page then the homepage. This would generate more ad revenue for Canon Rumors.

Wow, facebook, you are so evil.

Side note: I think you need a personal account and at least twenty-five "friends" to start a fan page. Of course piggybacking on someone else's account would probably give you that many connections right off the bat.


----------



## fyngyrz (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: *Update* Canon Rumors & Facebook*

You don't need facebook. Facebook needs *you*, and in my honest opinion, you'd be better off not paying any attention to them. They're WAY too self-important. Stick with the site here and as-is. You do a good job with it. Facebook is shite by comparison. You think facebook is commonly mentioned over at DPR? No. But YOU are!


----------



## joedog (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: *Update* Canon Rumors & Facebook*

If you are against facebook personally, then don't feel forced into it as a sole proprietor of a business.
Is business already good for you? I think you would say yes. Do your competitors have an edge because of facebook fans tie-in? I think you would say no. (What competitors?  )

Stay out of facebook. Is it vital to your business? Do you think you need it to get ahead or stay ahead? What purpose does it serve your business that can't be accomplished some other way?

I never did facebook and don't plan to. My wife used to but voluntarily announced her departure from it to her facebook friends and then deleted her account. "I still have email and a telephone" she said at the end. 

For feedback and interaction you/your blog business has comments and it has these forums. What else do you need?

Love ya, dude - 
Peace!


----------



## revup67 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Canon Rumors & Facebook*



edf said:


> Just make a personal account with a fake name and fake pic. Lots of people are starting to do that!



I agree. And if you do, call yourself Frank Canon, like the old TV show from the 70's less the 1 N in Cannon of course. ;D


----------

